# Great Bow Shooting Video



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

We have just launched the new episode of 100% Michigan Hunting Action on http://www.passthroughproductions.com On this episode we check on some food plots and see some great bow shooting at an iron buck and the "Pipe Dreams". Then we finish it off with a wood chuck kill at 42 yards with a bow and some Michigan trail camera pics! enjoy!


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Good show


----------

